# 73 of Our Texas Tarpon KILLED this month!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys, this should outrage every single one of you.

There were two tournaments held in the last couple weeks in Mexico. A total of 73 giant tarpon were slaughtered to hang up on a hook for tournament brovado.

This is an ABSOLUTE outrage.

I am not sure what do to about this but my suggestion is this - anybody who was planning on visiting Mexico in the next year on vacation. Change your plans. I won't be sending any of my tourist dollars to Mexico anymore. Not until this stuff ends.

Any other suggestions? I hope this is an outrage to you guys. This is absolutely accurate as far as the numbers killed. These fish migrate up onto our coast.

I am going to get email addresses and mailing addresses for the folks in charge of this tournament and post them here so yall can write letters protesting these kill tournaments.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I hate to spend money in Mexico anyway. They have really wore me down. You can count on me to send emails when you post the address.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Most of these fished weighed in excess of 130 lbs and at least three or four exceeded 200 lbs.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 6, 2006)

Scott said:


> Most of these fished weighed in excess of 130 lbs and at least three or four exceeded 200 lbs.


I will email as well. Do you have a web site the results of this particular tournament were posted.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not a very foreward thinking group for sure..


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro (Jan 31, 2007)

What tournament are reffering too?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The only problem is that 99% plus of the fishermen in those events are locals. There is no economic penalty if we all say "We not going down there anymore". For 10 years I went South to fish in a marlin tournament and there were more marlin put on the dock less than 300# than were over. I asked them about putting in a minimum size and give a prize for releasing fish. The reply was that since they may only catch 2 or 3 fish during a tournament, a small fish might be the winner. And since they usually have a number of prizes and a trophy, that fish is coming in. 
There is a group of fisherman that are trying to get C&R implemented in Tampico, Tecolutla and Veracruz, and it is practiced when they are not fishing in a tournament, 
but they have a long hard battle ahead of them. But, until there is some kind of a large scale financial loss, or gain, I don't think it will happen in tournaments anytime soon. 
You can take a look at the charter fleets in the Pacific ports and they still put a lot of billfish on the dock...it's a hard habit to break.
FWIW, next time you see a picture posted I wan't you to look at....none of the fishermen in the pictures are ever smiling. Go figure.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Lets boycott Louisiana as well. If the fish in Mexico belong to Texas, then bygod the fish in Venice, Louisiana do to!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Education creates conservation. 

Just like the Yucatan Barrier Reef it would take tourist dollars and the commitment of their government to protect the resource. If there were Mexican Guides running charters and operating hotels for Gringos these types of activities might stop. Just my opinion. If the locals saw the Tarpon as a way to profit then they might protect them.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

You might want to partner with this group:
http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000015216


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think folks will eventually come around, but like you guys said, in a 3rd world country about the only thing that really talks, is money!


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Not going to Cancun because of what some people in Tecolutla are doing won't have much impact. We need to contact the people putting on the tournaments and their sponsors and bombard them with negative calls, emails, and letters. We also need to show them what we do to keep from having to bring dead tarpon back to the dock. That is, we need to provide an alternative to what they are currently doing that makes sense to them. 

Scott, can you please let us know where you heard this from or provide us contact information so we can start hounding these people? Thanks!


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going next week and won't be able to help with the boycott. I'm going again in November. They're not "our" fish. We're not entitled to them. To call for people to change their plans is ridiculous. Those 73 tarpon probably fed 730 people. I'd rather have that happen than donating tired tarpon to the Gulf Coast Shark Feeeding Program.


----------



## Coastal Whaler (Dec 28, 2005)

I am not sure, but I think Tarpon are not fit to eat. Sounds like Tarpon fishing is pretty good if that many were caught in one tournament. Sounds like Port A. back in the day.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Coastal Whaler said:


> I am not sure, but I think Tarpon are not fit to eat. Sounds like Tarpon fishing is pretty good if that many were caught in one tournament. Sounds like Port A. back in the day.


You can eat tarpon, but it tastes aweful.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think they fed 730 people. What I've heard is they use tarpon for fertilizer.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Lazywader, they are our fish according to the PAT tracking reports--atleast for a good portion of the year--and we should have some say in their management.

From my experience with dead tarpon, those probably hung around the dock until they started to stink and then were thrown into the river for the caimans to eat, made into an awful tasting sausage, fed to hogs, used as fertilizer, etc. 

A tarpon in Texas caught by a Texas angler is probably worth $5000 based on what we spend on trying to catch one...some people spend a hell of a lot more than that and never see one roll. 73 of them is $365,000. I would rather TPWD buy 7300 pounds of hamburger (ten pounds a person that were supposedly fed) at $3 a pound and give it away to the people down there. We would save $343,000 and they could actually eat something decent.

My point is that a live tarpon is worth a lot more than a dead one and if Scott wants to boycott Mexico to make his point, it's not ridiculous. You do it how you want to, but we should all make efforts to encourage the Mexican tarpon tournaments go to no-kill formats because (based on the PAT tracking information we have) as long as this many mature fish are brought to the dock every year, the harder it is for us to improve our fishery here because we share it with them.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

We might not eat them, but some people do. To each their own. Are we the worlds tarpon police? People eat mullet as well and Tuna and Bill fish. How are Tarpon in Mexico Texas Tarpon? Those would be Mexico Tarpon, right? Are Tarpon in Florida, Texas Tarpon?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is mexico due you realy think they care, Look at dove hunting duck hunting it is all the same. would like to think we could change it but I highly doubt it.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Without comprehensive fisheries management across borders, we are ******* in the wind. Period. I do not expect the Mexican tournament organizers to change their minds about tarpon being hung up to gather flies and stink for photos. To them, its just another fish. What I care about is how the Mexican government responds to managing the shared fishery in the same manner as our governments have worked together to protect the tuna fishery by the imposition of Mexican law to accord with bi-lateral agreements. The problem, as Scott hit upon, is that people in positions to make such decisions do not conceptualize the economic impact that tarpon have upon their coastal communities. Until they do realize, a tarpon is just another damned fish and if the people want to smile next to a hot, stinking tarpon carcass and have their picture taken, esta bien. They receive tips from those smiling clients. This is not a solution that will be worked out overnight, that is a certainty.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Mexicans still hang gill nets across passes beteen barrier islands killing millions of fish. In the past they killed tarpon by the tons for pet food. Many of these fish once made it Texas. This documented and proven. Mexico is one of the last areas in teh entire world where kill tournaments for big tarpon are still held. It's a maco thing and the Mexicans just do not trust a no kill tarpon tournament.

I have eaten young tarpon in Venezuela it was not bad. Caught on a hand line off a quarters barge at the end of the Orinoco near Pedernales on a piece of fresh cut mullet.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

However we believe the Mexicans feel about tarpon is irrelevant. The point is, with tournament results like this, no one (us or them) on the west coast of the Gulf of Mexico will have many more Tarpon tournaments. And, if I remember correctly, some of these fish do migrate between Texas and Florida. If that's the case, we (all Gulf Coast tarpon anglers) should some how work together. If the tarpon anglers in Mexico are harming the Gulf Coast tarpon population, then I believe anyone on the Gulf Coast has the right to voice their opinion. Whether they are heard or not is another deal. 

Personally, I have seen plenty of Tarpon, but never hooked or landed one. I don't want my chances diminished due to these type of tournaments. But if Mexico has no regulations on tarpon, it will be a tough battle trying to convince them to change their ways.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

um there was a tourny last month or maybe this month in Lousiana which the group shoots tarpon regularly.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Who catches the fish in Mexico, people from the states we do it to ourselves.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

crtarpon said:


> Lazywader, they are our fish according to the PAT tracking reports--atleast for a good portion of the year--and we should have some say in their management.
> 
> From my experience with dead tarpon, those probably hung around the dock until they started to stink and then were thrown into the river for the caimans to eat, made into an awful tasting sausage, fed to hogs, used as fertilizer, etc.
> 
> ...


MY POINT IS DON'T TELL ME HOW TO SPEND MY MONEY. MY "730 PEOPLE SUPPOSEDLY FED" IS JUST THAT. I SAID THOSE 73 FISH PROBABLY FED 730 PEOPLE. 2 TROUT FEED ME AND THEN SOME SO IF USED FOR FOOD THEY PRBABLY FED MORE. FROM YOU'RE EXPERIENCE IT APPEARS THEY DIDN'T GO TO WASTE. WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL? WE'RE NOT ENTITLTED TO THOSE FISH. A TARPON WORTH $ 5,000? "SAVE $343,000 SO THEY COULD ACTUALLY EAT SOMETHING DECENT?" THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST RIDICULOUS THINGS I'VE EVER HEARD. WHAT IF THEY LIKE TARPON? YOU DON'T KNOW. SAVE $343,000? WHAT A JOKE. YOU DO THAT. YOU COULD PROMOTE YOUR BIG BEEF DONATION BY HAVING CARTOONED TARPON HOLDING UP "EAT MORE BEEF" SIGNS LIKE CHICK-FIL-A DOES WITH CATTLE. GOOD DAY AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

lazywader said:


> They're not "our" fish. We're not entitled to them.


We might be on to something here...

Let's get rids of ALL wildlife rules and regulations...

Let's get rids of ALL forestry rules and regulation...

Let's get rids of ALL oil drilling rules and regulations...

...and what's with all of these rules and regulation on pollution?

...the list goes on...

While we're at it we might as well open the door to the rest of the world..."come on down"... "all you can eat"

...after all they're not "our" resources...shared or otherwise...


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*I'm in like flynn*

I'm not really a tarpon fisherman, Capt. Lowtide put my wife on a 7'er a couple of summers ago, and it was a awesome sight to watch that fight, boy did that fish put on a show.

So I'm willing to do my part in this, from this moment on, I'm boycotting anything mexican, except.................mexican food, Corona's and boys town. Dang, my Dodge truck was assembled in Mexico also.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

if they did not break any laws how can you condemn them. it was said earlier that the fish were eaten. in india you cannot eat beef. should we abide by their law. now if the boats were in texas waters we have a different story.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

tufffish said:


> if they did not break any laws how can you condemn them. it was said earlier that the fish were eaten. in india you cannot eat beef. should we abide by their law. now if the boats were in texas waters we have a different story.


They aren't breaking laws when they kill marlin in Cabo but because of the push by Gringos to get them to stop the slaughter, they have significantly curtailed it. Just because its not against the law doesn't mean it shouldn't be. They could kill and slaughter buffalo when they did and almost made them extinct. They could legally kill hooping cranes and did to the point of extinction. Many animals that have gone on to be extinct or nearly extinct were pushed that way because man slaughtered them - often legally. That doesn't just make it right. The goal is to change the law. There are other sources of food. They don't need to kill tarpon for bravado and then use it for food. Catching them to hang them for the tournament was the goal... not feeding needy people. Main problem is they might have well been in Texas. They are the same fish that come through here.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Send them rules for and tell them how to conduct no-kill tournaments.


Scott said:


> Okay guys, this should outrage every single one of you.
> 
> There were two tournaments held in the last couple weeks in Mexico. A total of 73 giant tarpon were slaughtered to hang up on a hook for tournament brovado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Send them rules for and tell them how to conduct no-kill tournaments.


They already know how to. Most of those fisherman go to the Caribbean and over to Baja to fish C&R tournaments. And, there are some that do try, but when it comes down to putting the cards on the table, it just doesn't seem to happen. And, since 99% plus of the contestants are locals, a boycott certainly isn't going to hurt their feelings or attendence.


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

YEAH... and those are OUR butterflies and hummingbirds that come across the border too... and anything else that migrates or just happen to come across the border. And what about Canada? There must be something that comes across the border that we can claim. Since these things are OURS, I definately think we should charge them rent for using them while they are on the other side of the border! WOW! I could be onto a new revenue for the U.S.A.
jra


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

A committment from the Mexican government, a dead hardhead, and two missed blowups will maybe feed an alleycat.


----------



## adamcox (Apr 24, 2005)

*Here's an interesting thought*

What if a bunch of us booked trips to Veracruz under as part of a group - Texas Tarpon Tomorrow (or something like that), maybe even organize a C&R tournament. We pump some money in to the local economy, maybe even start advertising guides hotels, etc.. on this web site. After the first year we talk about coming back, but start making demands to the local guides and politicos to implement catch and release restrictions for Tarpon. Tell them that we will get a big name fishing host like Roland Martin to feature the area and our tournament (could come true...) if they show progress towards catch and release restrictions on Tarpon.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

As nice as it may sound, you're fighting a losing battle. When you are dealing with private boats, you're not going to hurt the local charter business. About the only way I see that we might start to put an end to this, and like everything else in Mexico progress will come at a snails pace, is to invite some of the fishermen up to fish one or more of the Tarpon Tomorrow legs as a guest team member on one of the tournament boats and work on them from that point.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

When in Mexico do as the Mexicans do.


----------

